# Skiff storage buckets



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

A couple of Tees and short pieced of 1 1/4" PVC to double your console vertical rod storage. This photo is before I cleaned them up, so those of you with "Princess Skiffs" don't have to comment about the print still being on the pipe.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I use a 5 gallon bucket to store my anchor and cast net and anything else i through in it. It sits next to me by the console


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gots to have a Yet busket


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Those collapsible buckets do look pretty cool, especially for people on skiffs with limited storage space.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I try to save square buckets( bird seed, cat litter ,etc ) most of my hatches are rectangle & they pack better. Those canvas buckets are trick .looks like best of both worlds. Thx for the heads up.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

State fish rob said:


> I try to save square buckets( bird seed, cat litter ,etc ) most of my hatches are rectangle & they pack better. Those canvas buckets are trick .looks like best of both worlds. Thx for the heads up.


Yup...square kitty litter bucket is where I throw my anchor!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Since I operate an old Maverick skiff (1988) that has little, if any storage capacity except for in the bow (no inner liner...) storage has always been an issue. I resolved it with ordinary Igloo type coolers - which make outstanding dry storage (and are removable any time I need to leave my skiff outside or at a dealer's somewhere. I use a 48qt model as my main dry storage and a 17 qt model as my tackle box (that box also has a 1/4" durable plastic gridwork lining the bottom so that the 3700 boxes stay above any water that might find it's way into the box when we're going day after day -in April some years I won't get a single day off unless it's a weather day...). Each fits just under the rear casting platform and slides out as needed... Along with those two boxes I keep a heavy duty dishpan as a wet tray for gloves, floats, sharpening stone, an anchor buoy - anything that can go in and stay wet without being damaged... 

Going down the road I've learned to have a couple of ordinary rubber door stops (one for each box) so that neither box will slide forward under hard braking... The only bucket I do keep on board is a five gallon painter's bucket that was designed with a flared mouth, instead of having straight sides... It holds my two nets - an 8' 1/4" and a 10' 1/2", ready to use. I like the flared bucket since you can put a few inches of water in the bottom then easily drop a net full of white bait into it at one time - then clean out debris and weeds before using the bucket to pour the bait into the well without making a mess... When you're on a skiff day after day - less mess is very attractive...


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

My Vantage has quite a bit of storage. As a matter of fact, the storage hatches are pretty big. To keep everything together and organized, I use those Rubbermaid stackable storage boxes that have locking lids. All of my hatches have glassed in liners that drain to the bilge so I can use for wet or dry storage. I do like those canvas buckets though. They would be good for the gear in the big forward hatch.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

jboriol said:


> View attachment 37000
> I like my skiff gear to be organized and went through a few different methods before finding these Free Grace collapsible buckets. Also use them to haul my SUP gear around. They sell them at Amazon pretty cheap and multiple sizes and colors.
> Share any cool ideas you have for skif storage...


Which size buckets do you use? Trying to picture how big they are and the 16L seems good for the front hatch?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

lemaymiami said:


> Since I operate an old Maverick skiff (1988) that has little, if any storage capacity except for in the bow (no inner liner...) storage has always been an issue. I resolved it with ordinary Igloo type coolers - which make outstanding dry storage (and are removable any time I need to leave my skiff outside or at a dealer's somewhere. I use a 48qt model as my main dry storage and a 17 qt model as my tackle box (that box also has a 1/4" durable plastic gridwork lining the bottom so that the 3700 boxes stay above any water that might find it's way into the box when we're going day after day -in April some years I won't get a single day off unless it's a weather day...). Each fits just under the rear casting platform and slides out as needed... Along with those two boxes I keep a heavy duty dishpan as a wet tray for gloves, floats, sharpening stone, an anchor buoy - anything that can go in and stay wet without being damaged...
> 
> Going down the road I've learned to have a couple of ordinary rubber door stops (one for each box) so that neither box will slide forward under hard braking... The only bucket I do keep on board is a five gallon painter's bucket that was designed with a flared mouth, instead of having straight sides... It holds my two nets - an 8' 1/4" and a 10' 1/2", ready to use. I like the flared bucket since you can put a few inches of water in the bottom then easily drop a net full of white bait into it at one time - then clean out debris and weeds before using the bucket to pour the bait into the well without making a mess... When you're on a skiff day after day - less mess is very attractive...


. Sounds like a great idea !


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

EvanHammer said:


> Which size buckets do you use? Trying to picture how big they are and the 16L seems good for the front hatch?


16L works well


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use a milk crate in the front hatch for dock lines, oil, fuel treatment and a few other items. I have a large Pelican case in the rear hatch for fly stuff, a medium under the console for miscellaneous items and a small one for cell phones, wallets and keys.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Do those collapsible buckets grow mildew? It’s not really my idea of a good time to pull absolutely everything out of a boat down to the smallest piece and spray it off with bleach, Dawn, Salt X, etc, and let it dry completely in the sun after every single trip.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Do those collapsible buckets grow mildew? It’s not really my idea of a good time to pull absolutely everything out of a boat down to the smallest piece and spray it off with bleach, Dawn, Salt X, etc, and let it dry completely in the sun after every single trip.


I spray all my life jackets, throw cushion and rope with mildew inhibitor.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I spray all my life jackets, throw cushion and rope with mildew inhibitor.


Huh. Wasn’t aware such an animal existed. On a side note, has anyone actually found a skiff that has 100% dry storage? You hear about it all the time, but something you’d trust to put a laptop in without a case? No, I don’t carry a laptop fishing, that’s just what I’d consider truly dry storage. Personally, I’ve never found one.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Huh. Wasn’t aware such an animal existed. On a side note, has anyone actually found a skiff that has 100% dry storage? You hear about it all the time, but something you’d trust to put a laptop in without a case? No, I don’t carry a laptop fishing, that’s just what I’d consider truly dry storage. Personally, I’ve never found one.


Mold/Mildew Inhibitor
https://www.google.com/search?q=mil...i#imgdii=5kNUogJiV83mTM:&imgrc=YeQmyR6gKX1x8M:

For the laptop I’d get a big Pelican case.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I spray all my life jackets, throw cushion and rope with mildew inhibitor.


Thats a good idea, which MI do you use


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> Thats a good idea, which MI do you use


See the post above.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Every ounce of load increases draft.
If I need a bucket to store stuff
I'm packing too much junk.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Brett said:


> Every ounce of load increases draft.
> If I need a bucket to store stuff
> I'm packing too much junk.
> 
> Your mileage may vary.


Guys like me have the tools and whatever you might need in that bucket to get you home if you experience mechanical, technical or electrical difficulties on the water.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I hear ya smack.
Back when I fished offshore, spare starter battery,
extra fuel, tools to fit every fitting on the hull.
Extra food, extra water, extra clothes....

Now, I'm fishing oyster creeks and tidal marsh.
Everything is downsized including the toolkit.
Still has all the necessary components
but down to the absolute bare minimum.
Bless Saint Tupperware.
Everything fits, everything is sealed, everything stays dry.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Interesting topic about downsizing which is still relevant in this thread IMO. I follow smack's approach but start to fill like i am packing a lot. I have a spare prop and nut replacement kit just in case. 

How many of you guys have actually lost a prop riding shallow? who else carries a spare prop? Just curious as this would allow me to get rid of one of my re purposed file folder plastic boxes where I store all that stuff.


----------



## Imago (Aug 9, 2018)

efi2712micro said:


> How many of you guys have actually lost a prop riding shallow? who else carries a spare prop? Just curious as this would allow me to get rid of one of my re purposed file folder plastic boxes where I store all that stuff.


Curious about the spare prop as well. Never lost a prop even on rocky rivers and flooded forests. If I loose one then I'll call for a tow I guess. I've also got a trolling motor; and a paddle! Seems too remote a possibility to be worth the weight penalty, but I hope I'm not missing something.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Imago said:


> Curious about the spare prop as well. Never lost a prop even on rocky rivers and flooded forests. If I loose one then I'll call for a tow I guess. I've also got a trolling motor; and a paddle! Seems too remote a possibility to be worth the weight penalty, but I hope I'm not missing something.


X3. After lots of years and lots of boats, never once lost a prop. Bent the crap out of a few but never lost one.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

efi2712micro said:


> Interesting topic about downsizing which is still relevant in this thread IMO. I follow smack's approach but start to fill like i am packing a lot. I have a spare prop and nut replacement kit just in case.
> 
> How many of you guys have actually lost a prop riding shallow? who else carries a spare prop? Just curious as this would allow me to get rid of one of my re purposed file folder plastic boxes where I store all that stuff.


I don’t think guys actually lose props as long as they pay attention to their cotter pins. It is possible to break a blade off if you run an aluminum prop or spin the hub though. If your run is short enough that it wouldn’t be the end of the world to make it back to the ramp off plane the whole way I wouldn’t worry about a spare.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Spun the hub twice over the years but could still idle. It can be a LONG way back at idle but did it once, called for a buddy to bring a prop the other time.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I


Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Do those collapsible buckets grow mildew? It’s not really my idea of a good time to pull absolutely everything out of a boat down to the smallest piece and spray it off with bleach, Dawn, Salt X, etc, and let it dry completely in the sun after every single trip.


Buckets are cleanable, non porous, no mold


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Backcountry 16 said:


> View attachment 37060
> View attachment 37062


I use these as well in back bulkhead hatch


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Net 30 said:


> X3. After lots of years and lots of boats, never once lost a prop. Bent the crap out of a few but never lost one.


I hit Dog island reef early one morning in the dark. Put a hole in my SS prop cost $150 to make it new but it didn't stop me from fishing or getting back


----------

